# IML Aromasin question



## MidWest (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey all.  My research aromasin for my rats arrived and the solution has a very grainly look in the bottle, cloudy, undissolved.  This is the best description I can give as pics won't show up through the dark glass of the bottle.  My question is if this is normal or if I should be concerned.  Appreciate all and any help.

Thanks,

Midwest

Sent via Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## theestone (Aug 13, 2014)

Normal. It's a liquid suspension. Meaning the powder is not dissolved. Shake it till it's evenly mixed. Then grab the dose without waiting to long. Gtg.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MidWest (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome.  Thanks

Sent via Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## theestone (Aug 13, 2014)

No problemo.


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 14, 2014)

theestone said:


> Normal. It's a liquid suspension. Meaning the powder is not dissolved. Shake it till it's evenly mixed. Then grab the dose without waiting to long. Gtg.
> :thumbsup:


This


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 14, 2014)

Exemestane is in a suspension. Completely normal. Shake shake shake! =)


----------



## theestone (Aug 14, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Exemestane is in a suspension. Completely normal. Shake shake shake! =)



Your booty? 
No homo


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 17, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Exemestane is in a suspension. Completely normal. *Shake shake shake!* =)





theestone said:


> *Your booty*?
> No homo


I immediately got that song stuck in my head...GODDAMNIT!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 18, 2014)

Ive occasionally seen it in a solution with small crystals as well. 



heavyiron said:


> Exemestane is in a suspension. Completely normal. Shake shake shake! =)


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 18, 2014)

purchaseprotein said:


> Ive occasionally seen it in a solution with small crystals as well.


I believe this is when it is in solution instead of just suspension, but is crashing...  Had some stuff like that long ago I remember.  
Cloudy, it is just in suspension.  Clear, in solution.


----------

